# Grieving Family Is Crushed Once They Realize What This Strange Woman Did... *graphic Content*



## WhereItsAt (Sep 29, 2018)

*Grieving Family Crushed As Strange Woman Standing Over Casket Gets Her Revenge‘*






Featured image credit: Facebook

*Death is just a fact of life and the older we get, the more this grim facet of our existence seems to move to the forefront of our lives. We lose grandparents, parents, aunts, uncles, friends, siblings, and we press on, despite our grief, because we must.*
Tabatha’s family was doing their best to come to terms with her untimely, yet totally natural death, when they became embroiled in something that none of them had ever anticipated. It began with a strange face at a wake...  



*Dearly Departed*




Featured image credit: Facebook

At merely 38 years old, there’s no denying that natural causes or not, Tabatha had died young. When she passed away, she left behind a mother, a brother, nephews, nieces, and kids of her own. In short, a whole family of people that loved and supported her throughout her life. Not one of those people, however, were aware that she had also left behind...an enemy.



*Who’s that *

Tabatha’s immediate family had come to the funeral home a little earlier than the normal crowd in order to pay their respects in private. Before they could enter the viewing area, however, they noticed a woman that none of them had ever seen before, standing next to the casket. She told the family that she was there to help…



*Makeup Artist*


The strange woman explained that she was a skilled makeup artist who had been retained by the funeral home to put a few last-minute touches on the deceased. She explained how sorry she was for their loss and asked them to step out of the room for a few minutes so that she could finish her work. When they returned, she was gone.



*Terrible Sight*

A few minutes later, Funeral director Robert Gardner heard a scream erupt from inside Tabatha’s viewing room. He assumed, as one does when one owns a funeral home, that the scream was not one of panic but of grief. It wasn’t until two girls came running into his office with horrified looks on their faces that he knew something was actually wrong…



*Desecration*




Featured image credit: www.findagrave.com

The girls told Mr. Gardner that someone, likely the “makeup artist” they had seen in the room earlier, had pulled a glob of hair from Tabatha Lynch’s head and dropped it on the floor in front of thecasket. They also noted that the makeup on Tabatha’s face has been smeared and as if that weren’t enough, the body had been even further desecrated.  




Tabatha’s mother, Charlotte Wheeler, came in next and told Mr. Gardner thatthe stranger had also slashed her daughter’s face from the top of her hairline to the tip of her nose. “She had makeup and lipstick smeared all over her face; her hair was just all over the place,” she explained. The police were sooncalled...



*Call the Cops*

The police arrived and found the same things as the family, the cut, the hair upon the floor, but no other clues as to who the mysterious makeup artist could be. It wasn’t until sometime later, when the funeral parlor staff took Tabatha into the back to fix her up that they found out the true extent of the woman’s desecrations.



*Some Alterations…*




Featured image credit: Youtube

The vile woman had not only altered Tabatha’s visage, but had apparently also cut off her breasts, and a toe as well. As if all that weren’t enough, she’d even stolen her shoes. Unlike the locks of hair, those missing body parts were nowhere to be found. As for the culprit, cops would locate her soon enough in the most unlikely of places...



Following procedure, the police headed to Tabatha Lynch’s apartment to investigate and ended up running into the very same “makeup artist” who had her hands in the casket. Apparently her desecration of the dearly departed wasnot enough, she had to break into Tabatha’s apartment and take a fewkeepsakes for the road.  



*Caught Her*




Featured image credit: www.tulsaworld.com

Police patted the woman down and found a folding knife which contained hair matching Tabatha’s. She also had a pair of scissors, a box cutter, and several cosmetics. A little background check into the culprit and they finally had a name: Shayna Lauren Sims of Miami. But why had she done it?



*Revenge*




Featured image credit: Facebook

The reason for Sims’ unabasheddesecration of a woman she hardly knew, was fairly straightforward. Apparently, she believed that her husband had cheated on her with Tabatha Lynch and she wanted retribution which Tabatha had, up til now, refused. The two women were known as “Frenemies” and wereoften in competition with one another.



*Why Do It?*




Featured image credit: Facebook

Yet revenge or not, it still seems puzzling that someone would do the things they did during a funeral, in front of so many people. It’s just as puzzling that no onebothered to check what she was doing when she reached into the casket. Perhaps it’s just that people didn’t want to know what she was doing in there and so they didn’t bother to look. Such a thing was most shocking to the funeral home...


“In all these years I’ve worked in the funeral industry, I’ve never seen that happen,” explained Greg Lee, anotherfuneral director at Moore’s Eastlawn Funeral Home. It wasn’t just the situation that couldn’t be believed, it was also Shayna’s frame of mind. “I didn’t even know she’d be capable of doing that,” said Sims’ now-estranged husband, Monty Smith.  



*Competent, Not Crazy*




Featured image credit: Facebook

Sims’ defense attorney was hoping that their client’s history of bipolar disorder and schizophrenia might help make it possible for an insanity plea. Unfortunately, neither the doctors nor the judge were convinced. After being examined by a forensic psychologist, Sims was found mentally competent and the trial could proceed as planned...



*Many Charges*




Featured image credit: www.tulsaworld.com

Sims had a number of charges against her including: larceny and knowingly concealing stolen property (for stealing the shoes), first-degree burglary (for deceiving Lynch's son in order to enter their apartment, unauthorized dissection, and unlawful removal of body parts from a corpse. She of course pleaded not guilty on all counts.



*Violent Assault*




Featured image credit: Facebook

The prosecution was backed slightly by the fact that Ms. Sims had another case pending against her at the time of her arrest. Two weeks before Sims pled guilty to an assault and battery charge where she was caught on tape aggressivelybumping into a woman she’d been stalking and harassing for months. That woman was Christina Perez, who apparently dated Sims’ husband fiveyears prior...



*Harassment*




Featured image credit: Facebook

Christina Perez had something with Montie Smith, five years ago, before marrying her current husband and yet Sims took it upon herself to beginharassing her. The harassment got so bad that she filed a petition for a protective order against her. Meanwhile, Sims had filed filed several protective orders against Perez as well...though none of them were granted.  



*Guilty*




Featured image credit: KJRH -TV | Tulsa | Channel 2 @ Youtube

During the course of court proceedings, the jury at Shayna Sims current trial was shown pictures of her “handiwork” and that seemed enough to sway most ofthem towards a guilty verdict. The Oklahoma jury found her guilty of five charges related to mutilating a corpseand recommended Sims serve 16 years in prison, including seven years in prison for first-degree burglary and five years for her removal of the deceased body parts...



*Return to the Scene*




Featured image credit: www.mirror.co.uk

Not to be deterred by something as innocuous as prison time, Sims’ earlyrelease last June resulted in her backsliding a bit. She had been released on bond on the condition that she not enter Tulsa County except for medical appointments and emergencies. She of course violated the terms of this release and returned to Tabatha’s apartment. Her purpose? To try and obtain a cell phone from a pop-up phone stand in the apartment complex.



*Back in the Slammer*
SEE MORE
She was noticed by the complex manager and two other women who recognized her. They could also see she was wearing a GPS ankle monitor and had been wearing a wig to disguise herself. The courts revoked her bond and sent her back to prison.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Sep 29, 2018)

I legit don’t know what to even say.... Without making the .. So I’m gonna keep my thoughts to myself and just go....

ETA: I think this may have happened awhile ago but this is my first time seeing this..


----------



## lesedi (Sep 30, 2018)

Disgusting.


----------



## LostInAdream (Sep 30, 2018)

Wow! This is crazy!


----------



## SlimPickinz (Sep 30, 2018)

So creepy.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Sep 30, 2018)

She cray.

#NBWH


----------



## SoniT (Sep 30, 2018)

That's crazy. It sounds like something from a horror movie.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 30, 2018)

Yoooooo

She is nuts. All this over some cheating dude.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 30, 2018)

Bizarre....


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 1, 2018)

Of course they have the black man pictured cheesing in the midst of this foolywang.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 1, 2018)

lavaflow99 said:


> She cray.
> 
> *#NBWH*


@ the bolded, exactly!


----------



## Nikkiluv254 (Oct 2, 2018)

This is yts being yts. Ol girl is completely batty, but she knows how to end a fight (Unless the deceased comes back and haunts her). I don't even feel sorry for the bm. No bw were harmed, so continue on with the crazy antics.


----------



## 1QTPie (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't even....


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Oct 3, 2018)

Seriously what's wrong with this generation? Back in the good old days you waited until the appropriate witching hour/s and snuck into the graveyard. You exhumed, desecrated, burried/reburied the evidence and pretended to be normal the next day (in that exact order), Real crazy takes work....


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 4, 2018)

The craziest folks be cheesing the hardest, I swear...she smiles like she's in Pre-K.


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 6, 2018)

She seems mental and terribly insecure. All of her attacks have to do with some connection to her husband.


----------



## DST1913 (Oct 10, 2018)

I dont understand. You think your husband cheated on you with this woman. Sis you won. She dead. You have the ultimate revenge already. Why go full on psychopath. The chick dont even know what you did


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 14, 2018)

WW are trouble, mayne...


I knew this was behind some piece of man before I finished the paragraph. 
Monty sure knows how to pick ‘em.
Most importantly, _*NBWH!*_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 11, 2019)

wow, just unbelievable!


----------

